# NAS not responding



## beckredder (Oct 8, 2013)

I must admit I have very little experience with FreeBSD however this is a screen shot of our system this morning.  Anybody every seen this before?


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 9, 2013)

It looks like it got stuck when it shut down on something file system or hard drive related.  Did it come back after a power cycle?  Did it give an error about not being properly dismounted if it did?


----------

